

Simulation on Disruptive Battery Technologies - wglass
http://cb.hbsp.harvard.edu/cb/product/7015-HTM-ENG

======
wglass
Here's a better link (more detail and playable demo):
[http://forio.com/store/harvard-christensen-innovation-
techno...](http://forio.com/store/harvard-christensen-innovation-technology-
strategy-simulation/)

